# Homemade indoor guinea pig cage



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

well the weather is now getting cold up here so decided to bring my guinea pigs in for the winter! The only problem I had is I didnt have an indoor cage!

so after collecting wood that was laying around at families houses and garages, I even managed to get a free roll of mesh! I spent yesterday building with my partner a suitable indoor cage that would fit nicely in my livingroom!

Here is it. the top half lifts off lid style and I painted the whole thing to match the wood inside my house. Still to purchase a hide for them to hide in so had to make do with a box lol.

Has been divded just now as introducing a new guinea pig next week so want him to get to know the others smell first.





























and the guinea piggys

peppa and presley









darwin


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

oooooo thats looks great :no1:

By the way your cats is cute :flrt:


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

Nicely made. My piggies used to live under the bed! It was one of those high single bunk beds that I just meshed all the way round the bottom!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

rubberbiscuit said:


> Nicely made. My piggies used to live under the bed! It was one of those high single bunk beds that I just meshed all the way round the bottom!


Bet that was brilliant!! Would love to see pics


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> oooooo thats looks great :no1:
> 
> By the way your cats is cute :flrt:


Didnt even notice she was in the pic lol


----------

